# Conexión de transistor



## Dr Caos (Sep 4, 2007)

Deseo hacer un circuito capaz de encender varios leds, cosa fácil ya que se junta experiencia.
Para que prendan y apaguen deseo colocar un transistor que será saturado por el 555, abriendo y cerrando el circuito y haciendolo parpadear.

Para esto necesito aclarar ciertas dudas sobre transistores. Espero puedan ayudarme con esto.

Los transistores tienen colector, base y emisor, algunos son PNP y NPN ¿qué significa esto?

Diganme, deberé colocar las terminales del circuito por abrir o cerrar a la base y al emisor y hacer que se active con el colector?

Otra cosa que me intriga es su nomenclatura. Supongo que se piden en relación al voltaje que soportan o la intensidad de corriente que pasará por ellos ¿me podrían explicar algo sobre esto?

Como pueden ver, mis preguntas son sencillas y ustedes tienen el suficiente tiempo libre para responderlas. Me sería muy saludable el que lo hicieran.


----------



## pepepuerto (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola , te mando información sobre lo que preguntas ,creo que es mejor que aproveches tu tiempo en aprender, en mis tiempos, solo teniamos libros y pocos, suerte un saludo 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor


----------



## JV (Sep 4, 2007)

Un poco mas de información:

http://www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar/electronica/semi/transistores/index.php
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_transistor_bipolar.asp

Saludos..


----------



## Dr Caos (Sep 4, 2007)

Les doy las gracias. Obviamente no espero me den todo masticado. De hecho fue genial que hicieran eso.

Saludos.


----------

